# Is it immoral...



## Dakuan (Apr 16, 2009)

*Is it immoral to eat your pet fish?*​
Of course, how could you do such a thing!1125.58%Nah, although it probably wont taste very nice.3274.42%


----------



## Dakuan (Apr 16, 2009)

to eat a fish that has outgrown your tank


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

:roll:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

It's better than releasing it and at least it's not wasted by just euthanizing it. Remember most of the medium sized to larger fish are eaten in the regions they are from, even fish as small as gouramis.


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

lol so whats for dinner?


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Would you eat your cat or dog?


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

I would eat pacu  , but pellet fed fish generally have a mushy texture, such as stocked trout.....


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

No, but that's due to being illegal more than immoral. I'm not saying it wouldn't be odd, especially if it is a big cichlid as they are considered the most 'pet' like fish. A pleco doesn't have the same personality/impact to most people.

I just had parmesan crusted tilapia on sunday actually. :lol:


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I couldn't put myelf eating my PET fish, after all I paid for it, rasied it. On the other hand I do eat fish that I don't see like cod, etc.


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

This is sad but I am sure I have had a cat or a dog. When I lived in BC a chinese restraurant was busted for using them. They had great food lol... so isit immoral to eat someone elses pet? :lol:


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Korea and china eat those. We eat cows but in india or somewhere around there cows are scread (spelling not right) animal, if someone got caught slaughting that cow would be punished. It just doesn't seem right to eat a pet.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I didn't say I'd do it ... :lol: But I don't find it immoral. Distasteful maybe, but like I said, it's better than the alternatives.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

No one has said you eat your own fish :lol:

I far rather eat something else that I haven't grown.


----------



## SidGuppy (Sep 9, 2002)

> Would you eat your cat or dog?


no, but probably because when those die they're very very old and landcarnivores taste bad IMO

with a fish that outgrows its' tank it's reverse: it's still young and growing, not ancient, and with fish the carnivores are the best tasting fish

think about the alternative:
very very few people have adequate housing for 1 or more adult fully grown Red Tail Catfishes, Mexican gar pikes or Tiger Shovel Nose catfishes.

still the juveniles are sold globally

now, think about what happens to the other 999 of every 1000 Red Tails (etc): they get bought.
they grow
are sold
stay in cramped LFS tanks, the GITMO version of fishy ****
are sold again
outgrow another tank
back to the LFS
of die of geglect
by now the fish are severely stunted in growth and misformed
someone buys them
it still grows!
argh
back the LFS or dumped in the sewer/pond/local stream
riddled with diseases
it'll last his few months again in a too crowded tanks
with the hybrids, the nasty ol' single male cichlids that killed their wives and homies
.......

would I eat my pet catfish if he outgrew my tank?

you betcha!
I don't buy such a fish in the first place, but raising it on clean water, giving it good food
and a happy life and then
CHOP!
and it's BBQ time

it's much better than the alternative

so, yes, I'll eat my pet fish when given the choice.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Still wouldn't eat my own fish. Thats not what I brought them for.

Don't buy a fish that will out grow your tank in the first place, its just stupid.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

One mans pet is another mans dinner. Lets face it from cats & dogs to our pet fish, They're either eaten or used for bait in far offlands. Any fish can taste good if cooked right (tilapia for ex.).[/list]


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

bigcatsrus said:


> Don't buy a fish that will out grow your tank in the first place, its just stupid.


reading this thread, this comment was on my mind the whole time, and i couldn't beleive no one mentioned it till just now...

you should not get a fish that will outgrow your tank, buy what you can maintain properly...

as for eating a pet fish, i don't think i could do it either, but farmers raise pigs, cows, what not and slaughter them to eat, so i don't think it's immoral, but i could never do it...

i like to eat fish, and when i was younger me and my dad would take the boat out on lake erie and go perch/walleye fishing... but they weren't my pets...


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Maybe I have more feelings towards my fish then some others.

I don't think its immoral but like I have said just wouldn't do it.


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

This discussion reminds me of finding nemo and the three Shark that are trying to stop eatting fish "fish are friends not food"


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

bigcatsrus said:


> Maybe I have more feelings towards my fish then some others.
> 
> I don't think its immoral but like I have said just wouldn't do it.


I'd eat your pet fish. :wink:


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

:lol: If you can get across the pond, your welcome to as long as you restock my tank.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

bigcatsrus said:


> Would you eat your cat or dog?


Push comes to shove and everything goes to heck my dog is B.B.Q. :drooling:


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

thinking_fish said:


> This discussion reminds me of finding nemo and the three Shark that are trying to stop eatting fish "fish are friends not food"


Love that film!!! Swim, swim, swim.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

iceblue said:


> bigcatsrus said:
> 
> 
> > Would you eat your cat or dog?
> ...


I couldn't eat my dobe even if things were going wrong.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

bigcatsrus said:


> iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > bigcatsrus said:
> ...


But you could use him/her to hunt small children...


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

bigcatsrus said:


> iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > bigcatsrus said:
> ...


I wouldnt like it on an emotional basis, but a little spice rub & hickory smoke can make a car tire taste good.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Darkside said:


> bigcatsrus said:
> 
> 
> > iceblue said:
> ...


Actually no, he is a pet and pet only. This is one thing that annoys me about some people that cos they have seen a dobe in the movies that they are aggressive. He's so docile its untrue.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

exasperatus2002 said:


> bigcatsrus said:
> 
> 
> > iceblue said:
> ...


Thats just silly.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

If it was a survival situation I sure would! Even if I felt I didn't want to, at the very least I'd feed them to my dog!! (And no, I would never eat my dog...rather starve first).

BUT....on alot of the medications we use there is a warning for the product to be used on ornamental fish only so I would be concerned about eating any tank fish regardless.


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

The question is it immoral to eat your fish, NO its not immoral. Immoral would be sleeping with your neighbors wife, murder, stealing, etc etc etc. People have ate other people to survive and I think no one would call them immoral for that. Now would I eat my fish, not likely but hey who knows the do look a lot like pearch. Now if I was out of work, the kitchen cabinets were bare and I was starving-here fishy, fishy.
How do you all bring the tank size for a certain fish into every thread? Please that gets a little (no a lot) annoying.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

mthigpen_02 said:


> How do you all bring the tank size for a certain fish into every thread? Please that gets a little (no a lot) annoying.


The only thingthat has been mentioned about size of tank was an example, if you have read it properly.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Many people breed and raise their own food stock... As of a few generations ago more people did than didn't...

I can completely understand how some people would not be willing to eat an animal they raised as a "pet"... but I also understand that over the course of human history many farmers cared for their stock as much as we do our pets. In the course of time I'm sure many of those farmerâ€™s children became attached to the stock they were later sent to gather for diner.

So no, I do not think it is "immoral" to eat a fish that you've raised.

By the way, tank raised Pacu tastes horrible...


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

venustus19 said:


> reading this thread, this comment was on my mind the whole time, and i couldn't beleive no one mentioned it till just now...
> 
> you should not get a fish that will outgrow your tank, buy what you can maintain properly...


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

I wouldn't... but because they'd taste like ****. If you fed them feeders, maybe.

My family owns a cattle ranch and we care for many of the cows like pets. Show them and all. They also taste excellent.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

Some medicines used on fish have specific instructions regarding this conversation.

" This product is intended for the exclusive use with ornamental fish and/or other ornamental organisms and is not intended for use with fish for human consumption. " -Maracyn II instructions.

While I doubt I really need to warn anyone I have met a person that claims to have ate jack dempseys on more than one occasion so maybe someone here is thinking about it.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

My JDs wouldn't be enough to make a fish burger on their own, but all together.... :fish:

I had pet rabbits once....till they went into the pot.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I've never eaten any of my pets.

As humans we eat cow, pig, sheep, sea living creatures and anything else that anyone can think of, its part of life but to eat your own pet, even if things were tight, still wouldn't eat it.


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

If things got real bad and your not willing to eat your pet.... wonder ifit would feel the same about you? :drooling: lol


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

thinking_fish said:


> If things got real bad and your not willing to eat your pet.... wonder ifit would feel the same about you? :drooling: lol


 :lol: If they're very, very hungry are they really looking at you with love in their eyes. 

I know my fish are looking for the best angle to get more food then the other guy. :fish:


----------



## padlock 08 (Jul 31, 2008)

i dont no about prime, but with API stress coat water conditioner you can't eat the fish, they are deemed not safe for human consumption. but if they were safe i would have no problem eating them, i'm not sying i will, or that i want to, be thats life and if i had to i would. we raise an outcross with a beef bull from our dairy cow herd and we always have that animal slaughtered and then store the cuts in a large chest freezer, it's cheaper and tenderer meat by far and you know the animal has had a happy life and never suffered, eating after euthanisation is better than just wasting the carcass


----------



## JerseyGiant88 (Jun 17, 2009)

Its certainly not immoral to eat your pet fish, but isn't it a health hazard to eat fish that have lived in an aquarium treated by chemicals and the like. For example, on the "Ich Away" bottle it says that the chemicals in it are known to cause cancer in humans and I'm sure the other ones can't be much better. That would be the only reason I would have against eating pet fish, but morally, its no different than eating any other kind of animal, even a dog or a cat. I have three dogs along with my many fish, and I would never even think about eating any of them, but that doesn't mean someone else is wrong for doing it as long as the animal is killed in a humane way.


----------



## MattH (May 23, 2009)

lol i just got rid of a fish that out grew its tank mates (was a livingstonii) cept i gave it to LFS for credit, might wanna go that route instead! lol


----------



## Leucistic Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

Every time I eat Asian I see the tilapias I tell my family I have their cousins as pets.
I don't like the taste of tilapia taste to "earthy" for make liking.
I don't think I'd eat a "pet fish" even if he out grew his tank, there's always the aquarium.
That way I can visit him/her & see them in a "natural" environment.
Our "rain forest/amazon" setup is quite nice.


----------

